# Zeigt her eure mt,s



## lau (1. Februar 2011)

Zeigt her eure Mt,s von 09 oder 10.0
Na dann mach ich mal den Anfang.Hier mein momentaner Aufbau für Alles was Spaß macht und was ich mich traue zufahren.
                                      lau


----------



## Hiero (1. Februar 2011)

Hier meins:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Child3k (10. Februar 2011)

Dann will ich meins auch mal beisteuern:













Ausgestattet mit Qias Tuninghebel, komplett SLX, Elixir R, Suntour Epicon RLD 140, Veltec V-Two. Macht Spaß das Rad  auch wenn ich mich letzte Saison noch nich endgültig für ne Vorbaulänge entscheiden konnte - ein neuer Lenker liegt auch schon hier, der "Alte" kommt ans HT ...


----------



## lukas10.01 (10. Februar 2011)

Hier meins...













Lukas


----------



## highfly78 (20. Februar 2011)

Hier dann meins,und das ganze bei 12,3kg Gewicht,macht Spaß


----------



## Qia (21. Februar 2011)

Child3k schrieb:


> Dann will ich meins auch mal beisteuern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Du,
sieht echt cool aus.
Wie bist Du zufrieden mit der Kombination "Qia-Hebel" und Monarch? Welche grundeinstellung hat der Dämpfer? Medium oder Low? Wieviel Sag fährst Du, wenn Du drauf sitzt?

Ich glaube, Dir täte bei Deiner Sitzhöhe (Hebel aufs Hinterrad-> Hauptdruck in der Luftkammer) vielleicht eine High-Volume Luftkammer für die Kennline Deines Dämpfers ganz gut? Oder nutzt Du den Federweg eh vollständig aus? 

Das geht einfach: Lauft raus, Kammer abschrauben (nach anweisung) , Fett rein, neue Kammer drauf...feddich.

Bringt für große Faher, die weit hinten Sitzen noch mal ein Weicheres Fahrfeeling gegen Ende des Federwegs.

Liebe Grüße
Qia


----------



## Child3k (21. Februar 2011)

Danke 

Der Monarch isn Medium bzw B-Tuning. Das Bike ist ja erst seit Herbst mit den Hebeln ausgestattet - davor wars überhaupt nicht möglich mit dem Dämpfer ne ordentliche Abstimmung zu finden mit meinen gut 70 kg. Entweder Federweg ausnutzen dafür super viel (zu viel) Sag oder eben passenden Sag von ~20% dafür nur halben Federweg.

So richtig bin ich aber noch gar nich dazu gekommen den Dämpfer abzustimmen - momentan steht er bei 30% Sag was ganz gut geht aber noch ne Ecke zu weich ist. In den kommenden Wochen hab ich endlich wieder mehr Zeit, da werd ich mich nochma dranmachen.

Zur High-Volume-Kammer: Was genau wäre denn der Vorteil? Und: Nehm ich da einfach die Kammer von der High-Volume-Variante und schraub die drauf? Luftkammerservice weiß ich zum Glück wies geht 

EDIT: 11.4115.038.010 ?


----------



## Qia (21. Februar 2011)

Child3k schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Der Monarch isn Medium bzw B-Tuning. Das Bike ist ja erst seit Herbst mit den Hebeln ausgestattet - davor wars überhaupt nicht möglich mit dem Dämpfer ne ordentliche Abstimmung zu finden mit meinen gut 70 kg. Entweder Federweg ausnutzen dafür super viel (zu viel) Sag oder eben passenden Sag von ~20% dafür nur halben Federweg.
> 
> ...



Ah, na bei 70 Kilo ists eh nicht so Problematisch. Bei schwereren großn Fahrern kann es passieren, dass die Endprogression sehr hoch ist, wegen hohem Anfangsdruck.

Die High-Volume-Kammer würde die Endprogression abschwächen.

Das B-Tune dürfte passen, oder macht der Hinterbau einen verhärtenden Eindruck bei schneller Fahrt und zb.Wurzeln?

30% Sag ist eh ganz ordentlich, zumindest für Enduro. Für Allmountain sind 20-25% sicherlich besser.

Lg
Qia


----------



## tommy.t (27. Februar 2011)

Mein neues Drössiger! Mit Rock Shox Sektor, Shimano XT/XTR- Ausstattung....


----------



## tommy.t (27. Februar 2011)




----------



## Matttheviking (9. März 2011)

Hier Meins. Saisoneröffnung und Jungfernfahrt. Pedale werden noch ausgewechselt. Federgabel evtl. auch. Wenns sauber ist mach ich vielleicht noch ein besseres Foto.

Schaltung kompl. Sram X9
Kurbel Hollowtech2 
Kassette Shimano XT
Bremsen Avid Elixir 5
Gabel RS Tora 318 U-Turn bis 130mm
Dämpfer DT Swis XM 180
Felgen Endurofelgen von Funworks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulpics (18. März 2011)

> Zitat von *Child3k*
> 
> 
> _Dann will ich meins auch mal beisteuern:
> ...


Hi, ich fahre auch seit einigen Tagen die Qia Hebel und bin mega begeistert  Sag mal was hast Du denn da für Schrauben genommen? Ich hab bei mir momentan nen freestylesatz aus Titanschrauben die ich noch hatte und den gekürzten Originalschrauben, was allerdings nich so toll aussieht


----------



## Child3k (18. März 2011)

Hab die Schrauben, die bei den Hebeln dabei waren - einfache 8.8er Stahlschrauben. Nix Besonderes.


----------



## soulpics (18. März 2011)

Ah ok.... bei mir sehen die Originalschrauben komplett anders aus  ohne so eine schöne Plastikschale drumherum  Ich hab alle als Linsenkopfschrauben und die passen leider nicht so wirklich... Denk mal werd mir einen passenden Titansatz besorgen... Hab da schon bei www.jaeger-motorsport.de eine Anfrage am laufen und so wie es aussieht können haben die genau das was ich brauche


----------



## Child3k (18. März 2011)

Sind keine "Kunststoffschalen" ... aus Alu gedreht. Hab aber auch keine Ahnung ob Qia da noch was geändert hat. Meiner is einer der ersten Hebel ...


----------



## Qia (22. März 2011)

Child3k schrieb:


> Sind keine "Kunststoffschalen" ... aus Alu gedreht. Hab aber auch keine Ahnung ob Qia da noch was geändert hat. Meiner is einer der ersten Hebel ...



Hi Ihr beiden,
ich hab die Aluabdeckungen weg gelassen, weil die Schraubenköpfe damit soweit wegstanden, dass manche berichteten, dass sie mit den Beinen ankommen.

Momentan ist es so, dass man die Originalschrauben vom Bike verwenden muss und dort das gewinde etwas weiter auf den Schaft aufschneden muss, weil es keine passenden Pass-Schrauben für die Lager in korrekter Länge und mit passendem Kopf gibt.

Blöde Sucherei, aber so ist das halt. Es kann durchaus sein, dass andere Rahmenhersteller das richtige als Schraubenkit rumliegen haben.

Der Lagerschaft der Schraube muss halt einen Passdurchmesser speziell für Kugellager haben. Es gehen zwar auch normale Schrauben mit Schaft, wenn man die zurechtkürzt, aber eine Passchraube ist einfach vernünftiger.

Sowas bekommt man halt erst ab 100 Stück aufwärts, oder für 50 E Stückpreis.....

Ich hab durch Hinweis vom Mike 10 Stück Titanschrauben mit korrektem Kopf und Länge als auch Schaft auf Ebay bekommen. Also dort schauen lohnt auch.

@Child3K: Ja, das ist die Luftkammer, aber normalerweise sollte das auf Deinem Dämpfer drauf stehen, ob das die HV oder High Volume ist oder nicht.

Und beim Dämpfergrundsetup musst Du halt mal schauen, ob der Hinterbau sich bei Wurzelfeldern bockig anfühlt. Wenn ja, sollte die Grunddämpfung ansich eine Stufe geringer eingestellt werden....aber damit würde ich bis zum nächsten Dämpferservice warten, dann kann man das in einem machen.

Und dann würde ich Dir raten....do yourself a Favor und lass den Dämpfer von TF-Pushed in England überarbeiten und servicen. Wenn der Dämpfer von dort wieder kommt, dann weißt Du erst wirklich, was eine gute Dämpfung bewirken kann.

Werksdämpfungen bringen nie die maximal machbare Leistung, höchstens mal mit Glück.

Edith sagt: Ich seh auf dem Bild von Dir, dass es die Standardlufkammer ist. Wenn Du den Federweg voll nutzt, dann ist die aber völlig ausreichend.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## grabek (26. März 2011)

Hello Drössiger fans,
I've just bought MT frame. Could You tell me how should I mount damper to have 120mm travel, upper or bottom hole in my frame?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bick (26. März 2011)

You have to mount it in the upper hole.


----------



## grabek (26. März 2011)

ok, thx


----------



## lau (26. April 2011)

Hallo
Na dann will ich mal ein neues Bild mit den Qia Hebeln einstellen.Ich muß sagen,für das Geld eine gute Investition.Die hebel sehen top aus,sind super gearbeitet,passen genau und machen 150mm Federweg.Ich bin zufrieden.
                    Jochen
Wenn ich nur wüßte wie ich hier ein Bild einstellen kann?


----------



## Qia (26. April 2011)

lau schrieb:


> Hallo
> Na dann will ich mal ein neues Bild mit den Qia Hebeln einstellen.Ich muß sagen,für das Geld eine gute Investition.Die hebel sehen top aus,sind super gearbeitet,passen genau und machen 150mm Federweg.Ich bin zufrieden.
> Jochen
> Wenn ich nur wüßte wie ich hier ein Bild einstellen kann?



Hi Jochen,
wenn Du in Deine Galerie gehst, gibts da die Option des hochladens...die wirst Du schon entdeckt haben.

Unter dem Bild gibt es dann die Option BCC Code anzeigen: Da drückst Du drauf und kopierst dann, was beim Feld mittleres oder großes Bild auftaucht und das setzt Du 1 zu 1 ins Posting!

Das sieht dann so aus:











Lg
Oliver


----------



## Matttheviking (15. Mai 2011)

Hier meines nach er heutigen Ausfahrt, nun im endgültigen Setup.
Drössiger MT 10.0
RS Sektor RL
DT Swiss XM180
Avid Elixier 5, 203er vorne, 180er hinten
Umwerfer Shimano XT, ebenso der Schalthebel dafür
Schaltwerk Sram X9 mit entsprechenden Schalthebel.
XT Ritzel
Pseudo-Rockring/Bashguard
Funworx 911 Enduro Felgen
Mountainking und Racing King Reifen


----------



## Kay_NWM (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo,hier mal ein Bild von meinem MT 09

Revelation U-Turn Air
Avid Elixir 5
Crankbrothers Cobalt XC
Schaltwerk XT
Schalthebel XTR
Kurbel SLX


----------



## Matttheviking (29. August 2011)

Matttheviking schrieb:


> Hier meines nach er heutigen Ausfahrt, nun im endgültigen Setup.
> Drössiger MT 10.0
> RS Sektor RL
> DT Swiss XM180
> ...




Hier nochmal nach dem Pulverbeschichten:


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. September 2011)

Hier mal ein aktuelles von meinem MT.

Ein paar Eckdaten:
- Magura Durin 100 SL 
- Fox RP23
- Schaltung XT/XTR
- Kassette SRAM X0
- Bremse Hope Tech X2
- Lenker FSA K-Force Light Nano
- LRS Hope/DT Swiss
- Kurbel KCNC 
- Tune RH1 Barends
- Sattelstütze Thomson Elite


----------



## -N0bodY- (19. September 2011)

Hi,

weiß einer von euch was die maximale Bremsscheiben Größe hinten ist die verbaut werden kann ?


----------



## hollowtech2 (20. September 2011)

Die maximale Scheibengröße für die der Rahmen freigegeben ist beträgt 185mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highfly78 (25. September 2011)

hier ein kurzes Update von meinem MT,Gabel Recon,Qia-Hinterbau-Wippe,Mavic EN321 und schon Winterschlappen,die guten FatAlberts,auf dem Bild nicht zu sehen,da erst später montiert,Dämpfer hinten RS Monarch 4.2


----------



## EL_Se (9. Oktober 2011)

So mein Rahmen nimmt auch langsam gestalt an. Titanium Matt in 17,5"


----------



## soulpics (10. Oktober 2011)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiß einer von euch was die maximale Bremsscheiben Größe hinten ist die verbaut werden kann ?



Hi,

ich habe bei meinem Drössi eine 185er hinten und ne 203er vorn verbaut. Das passt gut und ist auch noch so vom Hersteller zugelassen


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Oktober 2011)

... letztes Update

- S-Works Toupe Sattel
- XTR-Schaltwerk
- Yumeya- Schaltkäfig
- FRM-Kettenstrebenschutz
- Syntace Lenkerstopfen

Aktuelles Gewicht: 11,7 kg


----------



## MnM95er (5. März 2012)

Leute, sehe ich das richtig, dass der MT nicht mehr im "Rahmen 2012" Sortiment von Drössiger ist? Zumindest ist er auf der Homepage unter diesem Punkt nicht mehr aufgeführt. Da ich mein Hardtail diesen Herbst auf den MT Rahmen umbauen wollte wäre das suboptimal :/.


----------



## Child3k (5. März 2012)

Scheinbar nimmt Droessiger den Rahmen aus dem Programm - mit dem XM gibts allerdings auch eine aktualisierte Variante (tapered Steuerrohr, direct-mount Umwerfer, BB90 Tretlagergehäuse, PM Bremsaufnahme). Bike-x-perts führt aber so wies aussieht noch beide Rahmen. Bei Heli-Bikes gibts das Teil vielleicht noch Weile länger - die verkaufen dasselbe Modell unter eigenem Label - LINK.


----------



## MnM95er (6. März 2012)

Vielen Dank, Heli Bikes kannte ich noch garnicht. Ich hoffe der wird noch eine Weile drinbleiben. Ansonsten gäbe es den Mt ja noch von Vortrieb, aber da sieht das Logo einfach sch..lecht aus in grau auf einem weißen Rahmen. Der XM kommt auch erstmal nicht in Frage, da ich Schüler bin und kein Vermögen für den Rahmen, einen neuen Umwerfer, neues Tretlager und einen Adapter für meine Gabel (von 1'5 auf 1'1/8) ausgeben möchte/kann. Trotzdem danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## gersch84 (6. März 2012)

Hallo,

hier mal mein MT. Habe am Sonntag meine Saison eröffnet und nach der Schlammschlacht musste ich es erstmal waschen.

mfg Gersch84


----------



## gersch84 (6. März 2012)

Und hier noch eins von der anderen Seite. Das stammt aber aus letztem Sommer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hiero (18. Mai 2012)

Nabend zusammen.
Hat hier vielleicht jemand interesse daran, meinen MT09 Rahmen in 21,5 Zoll käuflich zu erwerben? Dabei wären Manitou Dämpfer, Rock Shox Recon, PZ Lenker und Vorbau und Qia-Tuninghebel.
ciao


----------



## Matttheviking (26. Mai 2012)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/504389/cat/500

habe auch eins zum hergeben


----------



## big_A (1. Juni 2012)

Was genau passiert eigentlich wenn ich den Dämpfer hinten von der oberen in die untere Position versetze (bei normalem Hebel, also kein Qia-Tuning) ??

Gruß


----------



## hollowtech2 (4. Juni 2012)

big_A schrieb:


> Was genau passiert eigentlich wenn ich den Dämpfer hinten von der oberen in die untere Position versetze (bei normalem Hebel, also kein Qia-Tuning) ??
> 
> Gruß




Dann verstellst Du den Federweg auf 100mm.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## big_A (5. Juni 2012)

hollowtech2 schrieb:


> Dann verstellst Du den Federweg auf 100mm.
> 
> Gruß
> Ralf




Hi,
und wie groß ist der Federweg dann in der oberen Position?

Außer der Federwegslänge ändert sich nichts an der Geometrie?
(Bin ein Newbie...wie man wohl merkt )

Gruß


----------



## hollowtech2 (5. Juni 2012)

In der oberen Position ist er 120mm. Sonst ändert sich nix. Außer der Druck im
Dämpfer, aber das mußt Du selber machen, so wie es Dir am Passendsten
erscheint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulpics (5. Juni 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... letztes Update
> 
> - S-Works Toupe Sattel
> - XTR-Schaltwerk
> ...



WAOH!!!! Echt einer der schönsten MT Aufbauten die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe  Fehlt nur noch die Tuningswippe


----------



## -N0bodY- (5. Juni 2012)




----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Juni 2012)

soulpics schrieb:


> WAOH!!!! Echt einer der schönsten MT Aufbauten die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe  Fehlt nur noch die Tuningswippe



Danke! ... wobei sich seitdem noch einiges getan hatte.

- schwarze kleinere Floatings
- Rocket Ron 
- schwarzes Schaltauge
- Custom-Decals
- Extralite Griffe
- Syntace Vector Carbon
- Tune Würger
- KMC Kette
- KCNC-Schaltröllchen
- XTR Schaltung komplett
- Hope-Vorbau


----------



## bikejunkie36 (10. Juni 2012)

Weiß jemand, was die maximal fahrbare Reifengröße ist?


----------



## soulpics (10. Juni 2012)

also das kommt auch auf Deine Felge und Deine Gabel an... aber ich hatte schon 2,5er Fat Albert's montiert und bin gut mit klar gekommen


----------



## bikejunkie36 (10. Juni 2012)

Wenn 2,5er gepasst haben wäre meine Frage beantwortet denn ich will evtl. 2,4er Nobby Nic Evos montieren. In meine Gabel passen auch 2,7er daran sollte es also nicht scheitern.


----------



## soulpics (10. Juni 2012)

ja... ich denke auch  das sollte locker passen. Fahr momentan 2,4er und hab noch gut Platz.


----------



## highfly78 (11. Juni 2012)

Wenn du aber die Qia-Wippe fährst,schlagen die 2,4 an der Zugführung vom Umwerfer an,so ist's beimir mit 2.4FatAlbert


----------



## soulpics (11. Juni 2012)

highfly78 schrieb:


> Wenn du aber die Qia-Wippe fährst,schlagen die 2,4 an der Zugführung vom Umwerfer an,so ist's beimir mit 2.4FatAlbert



Also bei mir noch kein Durchschlag gehabt... auch nicht mit der Qia Wippe... Selbst bei Sprüngen etc. alles supi  Bin allerdings auch nen Leichtgewicht von 60kg


----------



## highfly78 (11. Juni 2012)

Bei mir kannste nochma 20kg draufpacken,mit Ausrüstung. Hab ich nur bei den Alberts,die bauen anscheinend nen Tick höher,die 2,4 Mountain/X-King machen das nich. Vom Dämpfer würden noch 5mm mehr gehen,bis der Gummiring ab ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikejunkie36 (18. Juni 2012)

Auch wenn meins noch nicht ganz fertig und der Rahmen hier schon  vorgestellt wurde  möchte ich es schonmal zeigen. Hat über Ebay an mich  gewechselt 
Größe: XL 21,5 Zoll
Federgabel: Fox 36 Talas R 
Reifen: nicht mich verurteilen aber noch sinds Maxxis High Roller 2,7 passt aber 
Dämpfer: Dt Swiss Xm 180
Schaltwerk: wird ein Shimano Xt
Umwerfer: kommt auch ein Xt dran
Bremse: Avid Juicy 5 hinten ; Magura Louise vorne ; jeweils 185er Scheiben
Felgen: Alexrims
Naben: Specialized










Ich nehme Verbesserungsvorschläge dankend an


----------



## soulpics (18. Juni 2012)

Sehr schönes MT  auch mit 2.7er Maxxis  

Würde Dir noch die Qia-Tuningswippe empfehlen... das hat mein MT um Welten verbessert!!


----------



## bikejunkie36 (18. Juni 2012)

Ja da habe ich auch schon dran gedacht.
Sind die noch zu ordern? 
Wenn ja würde ich mir wohl glatt eine in rot eloxiert holen ich glaub das wäre sehr schick und besser fahren würde es sich wohl erstrecht.
Aber erstmal müssen die restlichen Teile ankommen und montiert werden


----------



## soulpics (18. Juni 2012)

Ich denke schon das die Wippe noch zu haben ist... Musst mal hier im Forum nach Qia suchen, dass ist sein Username  Ist echt nen mega Unterschied!! Viel Spaß weiterhin beim MT Basteln


----------



## EL_Se (18. Juni 2012)

Hi. Ruf mal bei transalp24 an. Geht schneller. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire S mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## rsem (19. Juli 2012)

Ich hätte auch interesse an den anderen Umlenkhebel. Wo , oder bei wem und wieviel kosten die?
Kann da jemand helfen?


----------



## bikejunkie36 (19. Juli 2012)

Guckst dir die 2 vorherigen Posts an und schon weißt du bescheid.
Preis: um die 100


----------



## soulpics (19. Juli 2012)

bikejunkie36 schrieb:


> Guckst dir die 2 vorherigen Posts an und schon weißt du bescheid.
> Preis: um die 100


----------



## Qia (23. Juli 2012)

EL_Se schrieb:


> Hi. Ruf mal bei transalp24 an. Geht schneller.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire S mit Tapatalk 2



Geht nicht, die Hebel sind Copyright Oliver Riebe (Qia)

Gibts nur bei mir!

Lg
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_madness (22. August 2012)

Hallo erstmal, bin neu hier im Forum und baue bald mein Drössiger Hardtail auf Mt um. Bin schon voller Vorfreude damit zu fahren! Ich werd es dann hier vorstellen wenns soweit ist.


----------



## Qia (13. September 2012)

Hi Leute,
hier mal die Facebook-Page für die Tuninghebel für die Drössiger MTs.

Federweg: 130 bis 150mm Federweg. 

Reduktion der Endprogression durch speziellen Drehpunkt und dadurch 95% Linearer Federweg. Mit dem richtigen Dämpfer absolut satter Gripp ohne Wippen bergauf.

Bei uns gibts auch die individuell in der Dämpfung angepassten Federbeine. Monarch RT3 von Rock Shox!

https://www.facebook.com/QiaDesigned

Viel Spass!


----------



## bike_madness (8. Oktober 2012)

Hallo an alle,
Ich wollte hier mal mein junges Mt präsentieren. Neu ist eigentlich nur der Rahmen an sich, der Rest stammt von meinem ehemaligen (etwas eigenwillig aufgebauten ) Hardtail. Ich muss sagen, das Mt gefällt mir immer besser. Es gibt viele Fully Rahmen, die einfach nur komisch aussehen und ne hässliche Formgebung haben, aber dieser zählt nicht dazu. Die Proportionen und Linien stimmen einfach. Soviel zur Optik.

Auch fahrerisch überzeugt mich das bike, besonders mit den neuen Hebeln von Qia  Der Hinterbau ist total unaufällig, folgt dem Vorderrad über jedes Hindernis und bügelt es glatt. Klettern tut es auch schön, der Hinterreifen hat ordentlich Traktion und Grip, anderst als mit dem HT bisher. Ich konnte sogar einen vermeintlich abgefahrenen Reifen problemlos weiterfahren ohne rumzurutschen wie früher.

Was vielleicht noch geändert werden könnte, ist ne 150er Gabel reinzumachen. Würde besser zu meinen Vorlieben passen, ist mir aber  momentan zu teuer. In meinem jungen Alter hat man nicht soviel Geld 
Fast die ganze Ausstattung wurde über günstige Sonderangebote angeschafft


----------



## Qia (8. Oktober 2012)

bike_madness schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Fully Rahmen, die einfach nur komisch aussehen und ne hässliche Formgebung haben, aber dieser zählt nicht dazu. Die Proportionen und Linien stimmen einfach. Soviel zur Optik.



Finde ich auch! Das Teil schaut, richtig aufgebaut, wirklich gut aus! 



> Auch fahrerisch überzeugt mich das bike, besonders mit den neuen Hebeln von Qia  Der Hinterbau ist total unaufällig, folgt dem Vorderrad über jedes Hindernis und bügelt es glatt. Klettern tut es auch schön, der Hinterreifen hat ordentlich Traktion und Grip, anderst als mit dem HT bisher. Ich konnte sogar einen vermeintlich abgefahrenen Reifen problemlos weiterfahren ohne rumzurutschen wie früher.



Wart erstmal, wenn Du die 150mm-Einstellung fährst....die kann richtig was. Die 130er hat noch eine Endprogression für Marathon, aber die 150er gibt den Federweg fast Linear her. Fährt sich auf härteren Downhills absolut genial am Heck. Bergauf ists n Tick weicher, aber kaum merklich.

Also von meiner Seite: 

Lg
Qia


----------



## bike_madness (8. Oktober 2012)

Die Einstellung hab ich vorher bereits gewechselt, ich war halt die ganze Zeit überzeugt dass der Federweg hinten in etwa der gleiche sein muss wie vorne. Daher hatte ich erst die 130mm gewählt. 


> Die 130er hat noch eine Endprogression für Marathon


Tatsächlich war mir durch den Gummiring am Federbein augefallen, dass er während der ganzen Abfahrt irgendwie nie ganz nach hinten verschoben wurde, also war tatsächlich noch ne Progression da. Das ist jetzt korrigiert durch die 150mm Einstellung


----------



## emvau (13. Juni 2013)

So heute sehr, sehr günstig bestellt. Wenn der Rahmen da ist werde ich gleich Hebel und Huberbushings ordern. Ich habe einen passenden Fox. So einen fährt hier keiner. Hat das einen Grund? Oder soll ich den verkaufen und mir einen Monarch von Helmchen machen lassen? 

Ich werde vorerst eine FOX RL 130 fahren, weil die hier auch noch rumfliegt. Soll ich die dann auch mit 150mm hinten fahren?

Na jedenfalls werde ich dann mein Teil hier auch präsentieren.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (14. Juni 2013)

emvau schrieb:


> So heute sehr, sehr günstig bestellt. Wenn der Rahmen da ist werde ich gleich Hebel und Huberbushings ordern. Ich habe einen passenden Fox. So einen fährt hier keiner. Hat das einen Grund? Oder soll ich den verkaufen und mir einen Monarch von Helmchen machen lassen?
> 
> Ich werde vorerst eine FOX RL 130 fahren, weil die hier auch noch rumfliegt. Soll ich die dann auch mit 150mm hinten fahren?
> 
> ...



Hi DU,
mit dem 130er vorn kannst Du beises fahren, 130 als auch 150. Schau was für Deine preferenzen am besten passt.

Ein Serienfox ist von der Perfomance mit einem Helmchen-Monarchen nicht zu vergleichen.

Der Fox, je nachem was für ein Tune (Werksabstimmung des Dämpfers) Du fährst, passt er oder eben nicht. Wenn Du auf nummer sicher gehen willst, nimm nen Helmchen Monarchen! Dann brachst Du am Heck nie wieder was neues. Das Federbein kann man gegebenenfalls auch irgendwann auf einen anderen Rahmen geben.

Der Stefan (Lord Helmchen) kann das dann wiederum anpassen.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## emvau (17. Juni 2013)

Danke! Ich habe noch eine Frage:

Was brauche ich denn als schwerer und recht großer Fahrer (189cm/90 kg inkl Montur und Rucksack), der einen relativ kleinen Rahmen (19er) fahren möchte.  Qia, deine Wippe werde ich auf jeden Fall fahren. 
Ich nehme an ich brauch einen high compression tune, oder? 

Ist ein wenig unübersichtlich, insbesondere wenn man einen Gebrauchten sucht.

Grüße
Marcus


----------



## sven1977 (2. Oktober 2013)

Servus,

hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Bike, das ich für meine bessere Hälfte aufbaue.
Zielvorgabe sind die 11kg.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Qia (2. Oktober 2013)

sven1977 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Bike, das ich für meine bessere Hälfte aufbaue.
> Zielvorgabe sind die 11kg.
> ...



Hi Sven,
nice Bike! Wenn Deine Freundin ein Leichtgewicht (unter 70 Kilo) ist, dann besuch doch mal meine Seite. Ich hab damals ebenfalls für meine Freundin aufgebaut....und dabei ist ein sehr wesentliches und erfolgreiches Tuning für das MT entstanden. 

Die Farbgebung und das Aufbaukonzept gefallen mir echt gut!


----------



## sven1977 (2. Oktober 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Hi Sven,
> nice Bike! Wenn Deine Freundin ein Leichtgewicht (unter 70 Kilo) ist, dann besuch doch mal meine Seite. Ich hab damals ebenfalls für meine Freundin aufgebaut....und dabei ist ein sehr wesentliches und erfolgreiches Tuning für das MT entstanden.
> 
> Die Farbgebung und das Aufbaukonzept gefallen mir echt gut!



Danke dir. Auf deiner Seite war ich schon. Da komme ich bestimmt noch mal drauf zurück. 

Gruß Sven


----------

